# About those 20" sport wheels on eBay...



## Oregonian (Dec 30, 2017)

So I wasn't planning on registering until I had something to contribute. My first attempt at registering left my preferred username in limbo as I am currently on a cell phone and had a typo in my email address on the form. I'm not sure if that would time out and let me try using it again, but this topic is a little time sensitive. On to the subject at hand:

I saw the listing on eBay and immediately made the purchase. Thinking to myself:
1. The price of these wheels as an upgrade in the future will imo likely be $2500. Needing a backup set of aero wheels for the winter at more than $500 makes this a discount when you combine the 2.
2. These wheels will likely be out on the P models in 1.5+ years making them longer to wait for and harder to find as I'm not buying a P regardless of its time of availability.
3. They might have decided not to release them ever. In that case these are incredibly rare (maybe a few more sets would pop up). Increasing the value dramatically.
4. They are badass










Well that's all fine and dandy but I'm getting the runaround from the seller and could use some community input and judgment on how to proceed.

1. 12/10 Purchased and paid for wheels. In the description he states that there's up to a 5 business day handling time giving him 1 week to ship them out. (12/17) 
2. 12/18 I write: "Do you have tracking numbers for me yet?" 
3. 12/20 I write: "Still waiting on tracking info."
4. 12/21 (3 days after the first request) he replies with: "Yes I apologize, I had an unexpected death in the family so had to fly to WA for the memorial. Just Got back today so your wheels will ship tomorrow. I will upload the tracking number to eBay by end of day tomorrow. Sorry again for the delay, it's just been a really tough week. Thank you"
5. 12/26 (5 days later) I still receive nothing from him so I send another message: "Tomorrow came and went, still waiting. Thanks"
6. 12/27 he sends me this: "I'll have a tracking number for you by the end of the day. Sorry I've just had a hectic past couple weeks, one thing after another. Not your problem obviously but rest assured they will be on their way very shortly. Thank you"
7. 12/30 he send me this: "Hello, as we were checking the balance on your wheels and tires before shipping we noticed one tire would not hold air and had a tiny puncture in the sidewall. We had to order a new tire which will arrive on Tuesday since Monday is a holiday. We want to ship you a perfect undamaged set so please accept our sincere apology for the delay and kindly grant us with your continued patience for a couple more days. Set will ship Tuesday when we get the new tire mounted. Thank you!"

Now I'm not sure what to do. His last email makes this feel like it's all a ruse (rather than him just being a slacker). Maybe his attempt at having some short time cash to fund another purchase or some Christmas gifts. Thinking he's keeping me engaged while he comes up with the money to be able to refund my purchase on his end with no real downside to him (other than the negative feedback). Maybe he is still really busy (slacking) and the wheels don't actually need a new tire. Either way he did have all the photos and seeing how these wheels are not publicly available suggests he does in fact have them. Plus he said pick up was an option in the description.

So what should I do? Do you think the 1-4 bullets I pointed out earlier make this worth waiting to see? Does his most recent email make this an all stop red flag? My thoughts of the delay were one thing. But a set of NEW wheels and tires that need a replacement tire.... yeah that changes the game a little. If I do decide to wait it out and see what develops, I'd definitely ask for a discount on my purchase price for the inconvenience and false promised time frame. I've never been in a situation like this and not sure how or when would be the most effective time to maximize my chances of success on that front. Not really sure how to end this post so I'll leave it at that.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Well first welcome to the forum and note I actually think your username is pretty funny!

Second, eBay always protects the buyer and I assume you used PayPal right?

I’d say give it a little more time as those rims are awesome and I’m assuming you don’t have a car to put them on yet anyway right?

If after another few business days you don’t have a tracking number then it’s time to work through eBay/PayPal and get a refund.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Don't worry. Ebay gives you 30 days in which to register a complaint. So wait until Jan 8 before doing anything.
http://pages.ebay.com/ebay-money-back-guarantee/

If the seller hasn't actually updated the order status to say that it's been shipped, don't worry about it. He's probably being honest.

And... congrats! Those are beautiful wheels.


----------



## Frank99 (Aug 3, 2017)

Get in touch with Ebay. If he ships on Tuesday, everything will be fine- but you don't want to be in the position where he ships you something (but not what you wanted) and you receive it after 30 days.


----------



## Watts4me (Nov 25, 2016)

The person might of found out how rare these are. He might be holding out for more money.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

I'd say give it at least thru tomorrow afternoon for the tracking number, but for sure report it to eBay before the 30days expire if you don't have a good feel for them being on their way (or arrived). For that matter, for the amount of time they've put you off, I'd ask for them to upgrade the shipping to ensure they arrive by the 8th.

I for one was wondering where these wheels would be going, and seeing that you are in ptld made me super happy to know these should end up on the roads up here  (so assuming the seller is a slacker, give him a couple more days of leeway for my sake  )


----------



## Oregonian (Dec 30, 2017)

Well, he waited several days and finally wrote back today. Apparently now he saying his wife is in labor. BS meter at overload.

EBay's money back guarantee says


Step 1: If your item hasn't arrived or isn't as described, go to My eBay. Find the item in your purchase history and select "return" or "item not received" within 30 days of delivery (or estimated delivery date.)

It says 30 days from estimated delivery date since he has yet to ship it I do not yet have an estimated delivery date therefore I would assume that I am not outside of my window until he's actually shipped it and then the clock starts counting.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

25 character max username said:


> Well, he waited several days and finally wrote back today. Apparently now he saying his wife is in labor. BS meter at overload.
> 
> EBay's money back guarantee says
> 
> ...


Yikes!!!

I try my best to assume positive intent, but there are a lot of signs to the contrary here. If it falls through that's an absolute shame.


----------



## SuperMario (Mar 15, 2017)

You don't need any more red flags. Time to pull out my friend!


----------



## Oregonian (Dec 30, 2017)

SuperMario said:


> You don't need any more red flags. Time to pull out my friend!


He said he's going to send them out tomorrow (4th time he said he will ship). He's saying that he wasn't making up excuses and he just had a lot going on. I'm going to keep on this as long as it looks possible and hope it all works out.


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

Oregonian said:


> He said he's going to send them out tomorrow (4th time he said he will ship). He's saying that he wasn't making up excuses and he just had a lot going on. I'm going to keep on this as long as it looks possible and hope it all works out.


Hope for the best and plan for the worst. If you haven't gotten it yet, you need to open a case with eBay and PayPal or your credit card company. You can always close the case later if the seller makes good. This delay tactic is very common among scam artists. You can prod him along by telling him that you've opened a case and will cancel it if you are completely satisfied after you receive the goods.

If you do happen to receive the wheels, I would STRONGLY recommend that you record the unboxing in case there's damage or the rims are not what you ordered so you have proof. This seller seems way too slick.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Oregonian said:


> He said he's going to send them out tomorrow (4th time he said he will ship). He's saying that he wasn't making up excuses and he just had a lot going on. I'm going to keep on this as long as it looks possible and hope it all works out.


did they ship?


----------



## tracksyde (Apr 20, 2017)

Going through the seller's feedback, he does seem legit. He is in the business of selling wheels and tires, and has specifically sold some Tesla wheels fairly recently. However, it does appear that this seller isn't a quick shipper, for whatever reason. It's also interesting that they have no items currently for sale. So it is possible the guy is having some trouble keeping up with sales/shipping/whatever.

Edit: I saw back in October, he had a negative feedback for not shipping some Tesla wheels

Here's the link again if anyone wants to have a look: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/182955108939


----------



## Skione65 (Apr 4, 2016)

@Oregonian,

What was the outcome of this purchase? Did your wheels ship and you receive the product? What did EBay Resolutions resolve for you?

Ski


----------



## Oregonian (Dec 30, 2017)

I wanted to wait until I had it settled one way or the other if I was going to receive the wheels or not before replying... The reason was because I was getting really stressed out about it. Since the last time I posted about this he literally gave me 3 more ETA dates that he said he would ship them out with 3 more excuses as to why he didn't. But finally, after 7 delays and 5 additional weeks of waiting he shipped them out on Monday and I got them tonight. I'm going to get them checked for balancing tomorrow night to make sure they're straight and true. Three of them have the mounting pads sanded and one of them is still machined, so I want to make sure they're not bent in any way.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Glad they finally made it to you! But no center lug covers, just the hub and individual nut covers?


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

I must say that I was convinced this guy was a scam artist with all the excuses and crazy delays. I’m happy I was wrong.

If the seller is somehow a supplier for Tesla, it’s no wonder why Model 3 Production is so far behind!


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Brokedoc said:


> If the seller is somehow a supplier for Tesla...


more like they are a clearing house for unused parts from the prototypes


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> Glad they finally made it to you! But no center lug covers, just the hub and individual nut covers?


Yeah where are the carbon fiber lug covers!?!?


----------



## Oregonian (Dec 30, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> Glad they finally made it to you! But no center lug covers, just the hub and individual nut covers?


No lug covers or tire pressure sensors. He threw in those caps to help make up for being late (It doesn't). I need to find out if the standard 19 inch lug covers will fit, would you happen to know if there's any locals that have their car yet that I could meet up with and find out?


----------



## Oregonian (Dec 30, 2017)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Yeah where are the carbon fiber lug covers!?!?


If the standard 19" ones don't fit then I'll have some carbon ones made.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Oregonian said:


> I need to find out if the standard 19 inch lug covers will fit


I'd think there's a decent chance, since the bolt pattern has to be identical.


----------



## Oregonian (Dec 30, 2017)

garsh said:


> I'd think there's a decent chance, since the bolt pattern has to be identical.


Not necessarily, the whole wheel could be scaled up slightly making the wheel proportional. This would make the center section where it mounts to the hub slightly larger in diameter. With those 19" caps fitting as tight as they do it might bow out on the edge or rub the paint.

The bolt pattern is separate, just look at the model S with the 19" sport wheels. Same wheel with a different bolt pattern as they are generally drilled later. Who knows if that one fits either though as I don't know how the lug caps attach. I would assume the same as the smaller center caps (through the center hole and not on the lug nuts).


----------



## Skione65 (Apr 4, 2016)

@Oregonian,

Hallelujah! Wow. I'm glad it all worked out and you finally received them! Thank you for the follow up! Would love to see photos of them on your 3 when you finally get it! Those things are Gorgeous.

Take Care and Enjoy those rims!

Ski


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Oregonian said:


> No lug covers or tire pressure sensors. He threw in those caps to help make up for being late (It doesn't). I need to find out if the standard 19 inch lug covers will fit, would you happen to know if there's any locals that have their car yet that I could meet up with and find out?


so far, the only I've heard about is an employee at the Wash Sq store, so maybe worth a shot to inquire with the store.
at least that car does have the Sport wheels


----------



## Oregonian (Dec 30, 2017)

MelindaV said:


> so far, the only I've heard about is an employee at the Wash Sq store, so maybe worth a shot to inquire with the store.
> at least that car does have the Sport wheels


I've also seen a gray metallic one driving around. Too bad I work a 8-6 job or I would try and catch that one at wa square.


----------



## harrison987 (Jun 30, 2018)

@Oregonian

Hey man...if you ever...EVER...want to sell those wheels, let me know ASAP. Been looking for them for a while.



Mike


----------

